# I'm Italian looking to marry my US fiance



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

Im Italian looking to marry my US fiance ......>

Hi every1, I'm planing on marring my US citizen fiance late next year. She lives in the US and once married she will be moving to Italy with me, I'm currently living in the UK for now till I find out all the steps to make prior to the wedding. Me plan out line goes something like this.

Get marry in Italy and move there but the problem is that I don't have any idea how to start and millions of questions with out an answer . She comes her every two months....so here is some of the questions I think i need to star working on getting some answer ....>

1. Can she live and work right after getting marry to me or she have to go back to the US? We are planning on getting marry in one of her visits hopefully the last one)
2. What paper work do we need to get marry in Italy and where do we get it? (I own a house there even I now reside in the UK) 
3. Im looking for like a guide line on all the steps, place help!!! i know there is a lot of info on the internet but this is my first day and web site im starting my research on Thanks>:ranger:


----------



## Renpa (Apr 26, 2012)

Ciao- Has anything worked out for you yet? If not, and your future wife is American there is a company helping my husband and I settle here, in Italy, called NOS Relocation. May be good for you to google it and check their services. Good luck!


----------



## thecapaccino (May 1, 2012)

yes...I am curious also! 

once you get married...the new wife should be able to stay in Italy by applying for a residence permit.

she wouldnt have to go back to the states.

good luck!


----------



## dmelodia (May 7, 2012)

She can go with you straight to Italy, I believe.


----------



## AnywhereTraveler (May 8, 2012)

Renpa said:


> Ciao- Has anything worked out for you yet? If not, and your future wife is American there is a company helping my husband and I settle here, in Italy, called NOS Relocation. May be good for you to google it and check their services. Good luck!


I am american and my husband is italian, we lived 2 years in Milano, now we are in Milwaukee. We got married and did all the paperwork ourselves with no companies or attornies. It's tough, long and frustrating but it can be done!!

:clap2:

Ciao!!


----------

